# USB over Ethernet Fernverbindung



## fritzbox (12 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich ein über einen USB-Port verbundenes Gerät (Drucker oder gar SPS) fernwarten?! Zum Übertragen von Daten muss ja der jeweilige  Com-Port aktiviert werden.
Könnte ich also sorgenfrei hergehen und einen USB-Port eines anderen PCs (Bsp in USA) durch eine Software über Internet (Tunnel) freigeben und  mich so über dessen USB-Port an das Gerät anklinken und Daten/Programme  übertragen!? 

Habe hier eine Beispiel Software gefunden und sogar bereits ausprobiert- habe es über meinen PC ausprobiert, konnte einen meiner USB-Ports (com 3) freigeben und scheinbar übers Netzwerk hat er den durch das Programm gefunden (Com 10) nur halt nicht über 2 PCs... Sollte aber doch in Realität so funktionieren?!

http://www.eltima.com/de/products/us...745&height=480

Hätte irgendwer eine Freeware variante?!

Oder gibt es gar Ethernet to USB Adapter o.ä. die solch eine Sache unterstützen könnten ohne dass man einen 2. PC bräuchte...


----------



## pvbrowser (12 Oktober 2010)

Was hälst Du hiervon ?
http://www.perlesystems.de/products/Terminal-Server.shtml

Oder muss es USB sein ?


----------



## andy_l (14 Oktober 2010)

@pvbrowser: er hatte ja gezielt nach USB gefragt, deshalb wuerde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass seriell ausfaellt.

Vorschlag von mir:
http://www.exsys.ch/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=711

Andy_L


----------



## Bernhard Götz (21 Oktober 2010)

Das funktioniert nicht in allen Konstellationen zuverlässig. Hängt eben vom überlagernden Protokoll ab. Da hilft nur im Einzelfall testen und wenn es nicht klappt eine andere Lösung suchen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Oktober 2010)

Von Wiesemann und Theiss gibt es auch was: http://www.wut.de/e-53641-ww-dade-000.php
Ich kenne zwar nur den COM-Server, aber die Jungs sind sehr kompetent und man bekommt auch schon mal ein Testgerät.


----------

